# Sat Nav to play DVD'S



## Jat1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi all

Does anyone know a code or hack on how to play DVD's on the Sat Nav system? 

Many thanks
Paul


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi Mate 
Many have tried and not found a way of making the origional dvd drive play anything other than the nav disc.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jat1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Okay, thanks for the reply mate!!

I thought someone might know on how to crack this!!!

Cheers
Paul


----------

